# Lonely



## Rob2006 (Jun 14, 2006)

I know that not many men post on here but today I feel like I need to have a bit of a release. Wife has gone to watch her son play rugby, I don't go any more as I find it painful to see the pride in the parents faces as they watch their children.Wife's ex husband picks her and my stepson up and they all go off together.
I am now trying to find the energy to start Christmas shopping for my two brothers children (2 each) which just makes me want to run away from it all.
I feel like my life has come to a grinding halt, I'm 37 and now cant see what I am going to do to fill this part of my life.
Step kids for me is no substitute at all, I long to hold my own child.
I'm really sorry this is so random.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just wanted to send you    Rob.


----------



## maybe tomorrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello Rob,
Im sorry to hear that you are feeling lonely..so Im sending you a big hug.  
Sometimes things get on top of us dont they, and certain people dont understand. My BF has 2 little girls and I adore them, it breaks my heart that I too will never be a mom.
Stay strong hun..
Karen
xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I couldn't just read and run so here are some    for you


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Rob  

Sorry to read that you are struggling atm - its not easy dealing with this is it    Sometimes we just plod along and then all of a sudden something just comes along and reminds us of what we havent got  

Sadly theres no magic wand we can use to get our wish   however you have a lovely bunch of people who are here to hold you hand along this lonely road and we understand the pain and upset you are feeling right now.

So please do come on here and let it all out - ive done it myself yesterday and to be honest just feel a bit better for getting it off my chest instead of keeping it to myself.

Dont ever be sorry for posting in here - you are welcome to have a moan a cry or a rant anytime you feel like having one.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi.
Just wanting to send you a big  .  There is no easy way forward for people in our kind of situation.  I know from my own experience that time can be a big healer and the fact that you have posted on here means you are open to your feelings.  I have also found counselling helpful.

Dreamweaver xx


----------



## bakedbeans (Dec 4, 2009)

hello, just wanted you to know that i complelty understand how you are feeling. I know that feeling of wanting to hold your own baby in your arms, and i know how much it hurts. 
I dont know the answer as i am still trying to come to terms with it but i hope it will help you to know that there is someone thinking of you.

hugs maria x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Thinking of you Rob, i to feel devestated i will never have my own baby. Cruel world.

Love Donna x


----------



## hellibump (Sep 21, 2006)

thinking of you im stuggling too hugsx


----------

